# Dish Network Outage?



## tafische (Jan 30, 2004)

No signal from 119. Neighbors out as well. Anyone else?

8/18/07 15:20 (Central)

Back online - 15:30, but signal is going in and out.

15:36 - Out again

15:44 - Back again.... I think 119 was made in china, must have been part of all these recalls


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like i've lost 119 & 110 according to my signal meter.


----------



## SandyG3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Same here central. 3:24 PM


----------



## asoundhound (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm out too.


----------



## casolorz (Oct 25, 2006)

tafische said:


> No signal from 119. Neighbors out as well. Anyone else?
> 
> 8/18/07 15:20 (Central)


I was sort of hoping it wasn't just me! 110 and 119 out for me, 110 on both inputs and 119 on one.


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

tafische said:


> No signal from 119. Neighbors out as well. Anyone else?


I have been losing signal off and on for the last couple of hours here in the midwest. Wonder what's going on!


----------



## mspuhler (Aug 5, 2003)

Same here Eastern.



tafische said:


> No signal from 119. Neighbors out as well. Anyone else?
> 
> 8/18/07 15:20 (Central)


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm getting 110 & 61.5 but no 119. If you call Dish, you go through the normal voice/number menus and then a recording answers and says "we are unable to help you at this time" and hangs up!


----------



## zyberfix (Aug 21, 2004)

Yip, same here. 



Zyb


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Dish meltdown is also occurring in Los Angeles area.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

119 is back at 16:28 EDT


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

4:28 pm


----------



## casolorz (Oct 25, 2006)

pretty sure they are back here too at 3:31 central.


----------



## tafische (Jan 30, 2004)

odd....I am sure it has happened before, but never seen that in 11 years with Dish. Signal strength has also gone to pot, but at least I am back.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I lost 119 and 129 (did not check to see if 118.7 was gone also). I kept 110 the whole time, so once I saw what was going on I made sure to tune to a channel I knew was on 110 and just leave it there.

So I haven't checked to see if things came back yet.

Be interesting to find out what happened. Maybe a storm near an uplink location?


----------



## owensdj (Feb 11, 2007)

It was out here in the South East too.


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*Blasphemy*
outage during Busch race...

Reminded me again how useless the 'lost signal' messages are. Let me choose a working signal, like OTA directly from that screen. Dumping the guide data is also kind of lame...


----------



## MadMatt2024 (Jun 2, 2007)

tafische said:


> odd....I am sure it has happened before, but never seen that in 11 years with Dish. Signal strength has also gone to pot, but at least I am back.


We have been with E* for only a few months and this is the seconded time this has happened. This outage sounds similar to the first one.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91525&highlight=outage


----------



## tafische (Jan 30, 2004)

TiVoPrince said:


> *Blasphemy*
> outage during Busch race...
> 
> Reminded me again how useless the 'lost signal' messages are. Let me choose a working signal, like OTA directly from that screen. Dumping the guide data is also kind of lame...


YEP! At least I saw the end! Good race.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I lost 119 and 129 (did not check to see if 118.7 was gone also). I kept 110 the whole time, so once I saw what was going on I made sure to tune to a channel I knew was on 110 and just leave it there.
> 
> So I haven't checked to see if things came back yet.
> 
> Be interesting to find out what happened. Maybe a storm near an uplink location?


Could have been lightning, or Charlie didn't pay the electric bill. I wonder how much it is, off hand? Hundred thousand a month??


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Charlie didn't pay the electric bill.


Nah, he has generators for when that happens.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Mine went out also. just when I put in a new Wireless router next to the vip622 I thought the wireless signal knocked it out, I ripped it all out, then I found out it was an outage.

I am not happy.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, if mine went out, I didnt notice, as I was on the local Fox channel for the Saturday afternoon baseball game.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

119 staelei faialure


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Upfront of sun ? On a line between uplink center and the satellite ? 
I saw interesting picture how signal morphing on spectrum analyzer. Thought it was sun behind sat at my spot, but ppl got same problem from different places.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

It was weather (a BIG thunderstorm) at the Cheyenne uplink.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

TiVoPrince said:


> *Blasphemy*
> outage during Busch race...


Yeah, but at least I had Live Leaderboard and SIRIUS


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

Bill R said:


> It was weather (a BIG thunderstorm) at the Cheyenne uplink.


They have redundant uplinks just for that reason.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

No, they don't. The other uplink centers are for spot beams and in case catastrophic failures. And in those cases the switch-over would likely take longer than the storm passing over Cheyenne.

See ya
Tony


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

All my 119 channels were off from sometime after 4PM until about 4:30 EDT. I though ,at first, it was a local sun outage but it lasted too long.. The 110 and 61.5 channels were OK, when I could get to them. The "lost signal" message stays on the screen too long on my 322. One can't try another channel until that damn "lost signal" frame changes to the select up, down or last channel viewed frame. This can be many minutes. E* should make it easier to change channels during an outage.


tafische said:


> odd....I am sure it has happened before, but never seen that in 11 years with Dish. Signal strength has also gone to pot, but at least I am back.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

"Solar conjunction" is a couple of months away.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

samhevener said:


> The "lost signal" message stays on the screen too long...One can't try another channel until that damn "lost signal" frame changes to the select up, down or last channel viewed frame...E* should make it easier to change channels during an outage.


I agree with the above 100%. To change the channel, switch to DVRed recordings, turn it off, whatever one needs to do the receiver shouldn't lock one out.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

samhevener said:


> All my 119 channels were off from sometime after 4PM until about 4:30 EDT. I though ,at first, it was a local sun outage but it lasted too long.. The 110 and 61.5 channels were OK, when I could get to them. The "lost signal" message stays on the screen too long on my 322. One can't try another channel until that damn "lost signal" frame changes to the select up, down or last channel viewed frame. This can be many minutes. E* should make it easier to change channels during an outage.


I've had luck turning receiver off then hitting select to bring it back from the screen saver and quickly moving where I want.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Just hit menu.. Then 1 for guide and then scroll guide to whatever channel you want


----------



## david803sc (Jun 22, 2006)

I was watching Miami vice on Cinemax HD at the time, which is on the 129 I lost signal too, my 129 is usually around 60 on that transponder with the new signal strength meter, when I lost signal I check the meter and it was gone and than slowly started fading up from 0, I didn't check any other satellites as I assumed it was 129 a 129 problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I can tell from a screen of spectrum analyzer - signal was there, but instead of shape of bell or straw hat for each tpn, it was flat all the way in 500 MHz sweep ! Well actually there was one step down from first 5 tpns at higher level to rest of 27, but practically those hi freq tpns was low 10 dB, but was flat also.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> No, they don't. The other uplink centers are for spot beams and in case catastrophic failures. And in those cases the switch-over would likely take longer than the storm passing over Cheyenne.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Gilbert, Arizona can go live and yes it is redundant.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

P Smith said:


> HDTVFanAtic - clean up your PM box, man !


tag, your it.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

I would like to know what really caused the outage. Was it a uplink problem? Downlink problem? Even after reading all the messages, I still have no idea as to the REAL cause.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The real problem was weather. If a storm is severe enough it blocks the signal dish sends from Cheyenne to the satellite. When the satellite sees no signal it shuts down the transponder until it receives signal again. Call is uplink rain-fade.  It happenes at least once a year but rarely more than a few of times a year. It has to be a doozie of a storm over just the right spot.

The redundancy availabe at Gilbert (or other uplink centers) is not available with a flick of a switch so they just ride out storms like this. The outage lasts less than a few minites most of the time but it sends everyone into a tizzy! 

Dish knows when this happens and they should have a way to automatically update their web page and add a recorded message to the phone line. "You may be experiencing a temporary loss of signal. We apologize. The signal will be restored shortly."

That would quell the panic! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

samhevener said:


> I would like to know what really caused the outage. Was it a uplink problem? Downlink problem? Even after reading all the messages, I still have no idea as to the REAL cause.


P.Smith cleared it up. The satellite signal was there, but it didn't have any programming data. Therefore, it was an uplink problem.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Storms in Cheyenne seem to be happening more often in recent years.

If the signal was there with no programming, then the problem was most likely caused by Lightning at the uplink center.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"it shuts down the transponder until it receives signal again".

Tony, actually a signal was there, wasn't shuts down completely, just no data in stream. By the picture I would say - the signal wasn't modulated that time.


----------



## SnoopyToeTag (Aug 14, 2007)

My installer had left about an hour before the trouble started, so I was a bit freaked out when I started getting error messages. I'm glad that it was a system-wide glitch, rather than a problem with my install.


----------



## ndcart (Aug 15, 2007)

I had all the same problems as everyone else. Funny thing is, they are happening again right now! Anyone else, or is my equipment jacked? I just had a 722 installed this past Saturday.


----------

